# how do you tell if it is english walnut or black walnut? Or is there a difference?



## 1goldsniper

What do you look for?


----------



## ClintSearl

Why does it matter?


----------



## shampeon

I understand that English walnut lumber (Juglans regia) tends to be lighter in color than Eastern black walnut (Juglans nigri), but tends to have more figured grain. And Claro walnut (Juglans hindsii) is often confused with English walnut because English walnut often is planted on Claro walnut rootstock. But they're different species. Claro walnut is often highly figured, like English walnut, but tends to be darker (but not as dark as black walnut).

As usual, Hobbit House is a good resource here. Pictures of English walnut, black walnut, claro walnut.


----------



## MonteCristo

Actually, the claro I have is quite a bit darker than the black want I have, both being darker than the English walnut I have seen.

Some say that English walnut is the best of the three but, in real terms, I think there isn't a lot of difference in the sense that it is more important how good a sample you have of whatever type you've got a hold of.

I'd base my decision more on price, availability and quality of the sample.


----------



## WDHLT15

Black walnut leaves are much longer with 12 or more leaflets. Also, the terminal leaflet in black walnut tends to be aborted. English walnut has a leaf half the size of black walnut with half the leaflets. The terminal leaflet is prominent. The walnuts are vastly different with the english walnut having a thinner shell, easier to crack, while black walnut has a thick very-hard-to-crack shell. That is why orchards use english walnut instead of black walnut for nut production.


----------



## shampeon

MonteCristo: Interesting. The claro walnut I have is dark, but more red-brown than the purplish brown of black walnut. I don't see as much English walnut here on the west coast.

I definitely agree that the actual piece matters more than the species. Walnut is my favorite wood by far.


----------

